# iPad 2 sans carte bancaire



## shalero (10 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
on va offrir un iPad2 à ma mère, je pourrai notamment communiquer avec elle via mon ipod touch et facetime, mais il y a juste un petit souci : elle a toujours refusé d'avoir une CB.
Comment faire pour les menus achats d'applis (facetime, par exemple ) et à terme
les achats en ligne ?
Les banques proposent-elles par exemple des carte uniquement virtuelles ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2011)

Le plus simple serait de lui ouvrir un compte en achetant une application gratuite (je sais, c'est paradoxal). La, tu peux spécifié " Aucune " dans carte de crédit.

Sinon, tu lui achètes des cartes pret payé iTunes.


----------



## shalero (10 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le plus simple serait de lui ouvrir un compte en achetant une application gratuite (je sais, c'est paradoxal). La, tu peux spécifié " Aucune " dans carte de crédit.
> 
> Sinon, tu lui achètes des cartes pret payé iTunes.



Oui j'y ai déjà pensé, au coup de l'appli gratuite. 
La carte iTunes est une bonne idée, sauf qu'ils distinguent carte Itunes, cartes Ibooks et carte itunes apps, avec un mini de 15 , je doute que ma mère consomme pour 15  d'applis...


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2011)

Les achats sur le web et donc sur iTunes peuvent être règlés avec une e-carte bleu.
Ce systéme est sans souci ni risque. Mais il est obligatoirement lié à une carte bancaire rèelle: suite à ne jamais utiliser cette CB.
La plupart des banques proposent ce systéme.


----------



## arbaot (10 Mai 2011)

lui ouvrir un compte sans moyen de paiement et en bon fils tu le credite avec qq euro via Offrir avec iTunes 10&#8364; mini


----------



## shalero (10 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Les achats sur le web et donc sur iTunes peuvent être règlés avec une e-carte bleu.
> Ce systéme est sans souci ni risque. Mais il est obligatoirement lié à une carte bancaire rèelle: suite à ne jamais utiliser cette CB.
> La plupart des banques proposent ce systéme.



Oui effectivement je crois que ça va se régler comme ça, elle va bien devoir se mettre à la CB,
en fait. :mouais:
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2011)

shalero a dit:


> sauf qu'ils distinguent carte Itunes, cartes Ibooks et carte itunes apps, avec un mini de 15



Certaines cartes sont en effet différentes visuellement pour inciter les gens à choisir le type de cadeau qu'ils veulent donner. Mais au final, toutes ces cartes permettent d'acheter tous les produits sur iTunes.


----------



## shalero (11 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Certaines cartes sont en effet différentes visuellement pour inciter les gens à choisir le type de cadeau qu'ils veulent donner. Mais au final, toutes ces cartes permettent d'acheter tous les produits sur iTunes.



Merci pour cette précision. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




arbaot a dit:


> lui ouvrir un compte sans moyen de paiement et en bon fils tu le credite avec qq euro via Offrir avec iTunes 10 mini



Ah mais oui, bien sûr, c'est ça que je vais faire, c'est à peu près ce que je cherchais.  Comme ça elle pourra prendre une CB plus tard, lorsqu'elle sera familiarisée avec tout ça. Thanks !


----------

